# Hyatt II OG Search Question



## DAman (Feb 13, 2015)

Does anyone know when II deducts the points from your Hyatt account?  

Is it when the OG search is matched or is it when the OG search is initiated?

I am trying to start a number of OG search requests and I want to make sure I don't stretch myself too thin on points.

It would seem to me the points wouldn't be deducted until matched but with Hyatt you really have to know your rules-and I don't know this one.


----------



## frankhi (Feb 15, 2015)

when the search is initiated


----------



## DAman (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks frankhi. I confirmed this when I spoke with a Hyatt rep yesterday to cancel an II trade. 

I wish the Hyatt website had more details about points usage. it might be difficult to design given all the Hyatt rules. I have EEE points I need to track for use by summer 2016. 

At least I know this rule. Thanks for the assist.


----------



## SunandFun83 (Mar 1, 2015)

*II Search TIPS*

A prior thread on II searches drew comments from Kal.  Let me start by telling you " When Kal Speaks, People listen" (EF Hutton reference)

Two tips

Your maintenance fees must be paid up or your search is silently ignored
You don't know it is not searching, but, you are not matching.  I had paid all my fees.  The dollar amount increased $41 at the annual meeting and I had to pay the MF balance again.

Kal also said, Search first does not work as well as deposit first.  I know this is not the way it works at Marriott, and the Hyatt II people say it is not true.  But, I did search first for two months and nothing happened.  I deposited a few more points so my EEE balance got up to 1,300.  My deposit search first got filled in less than two weeks.  Who should you believe, Hyatt II rep or Kal.  I will just tell you my search did not get filled untill I followed Kak's advice.

You ignore Kal's advice at your own risk.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 1, 2015)

SunandFun83 said:


> A prior thread on II searches drew comments from Kal.  Let me start by telling you " When Kal Speaks, People listen" (EF Hutton reference)
> 
> Two tips
> 
> ...



  He knows Hyatt better than anyone. Follow his advice.

  All hail K !




-


----------



## Kal (Mar 1, 2015)

You folks are silly.  I just report the news, just the news.


----------

